# 12Volt Thunder at Union Street Station-Pottsville PA



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

MECQ SQL 2X event
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/7-24-11PA.pdf

also

IASCA SQC

IDBL

BassBoxing

12 Volt Thunder


Should be a great show. Dave always has a good turn out


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

you can count me in  idk if i'll compete, but I did enjoy the last show i went to and I didn't do to bad in the comp


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

So your telling me we have to drive two cars to this event too? WTH! grrr.... me needs $440.00 in mids and another stack to buy the amp to run em :-(


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> So your telling me we have to drive two cars to this event to? WTH! grrr.... me needs $440.00 in mids and another stack to buy the amp to run em :-(


yes it would be greatly appreciated if youd both attend with Both cars and Both compete

but unlike Sherri, U have to March to finish


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Damn. Too far for me.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

count me in...only 20 mins away if that


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Planning to be there! Just need to finish getting the car together.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1 week bump!!!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

it's on a monday?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> it's on a monday?


Smart ass, why dont you get off the net and drive


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Why do you guys have to have two shows that i really want to attend when i have previous engagements! Wtf! Ill be in louisana partying.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> Why do you guys have to have two shows that i really want to attend when i have previous engagements! Wtf! Ill be in louisana partying.


Sucks to be you.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Old lady was tired after you got done with er chef.... Breakfest then road!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for those of you going...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Lots of work ahead of us.


Sent from my phone with spell check


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Car is back together, now just need to get it dialed in before the weekend!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

IASCA IQC---Installation Quality competition has been added to this show.

If you want a comprehensive evaluation of how your install stacks up in accordance to the IASCA Rules and ways to improve or maybe you just want to find ways to improve your install to take it to the next level in competition--this is for you!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Just a tip mic, put the date is the title of your thread or in the post. I hate having to download a pdf just to see the date =p


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> Just a tip mic, put the date is the title of your thread or in the post. I hate having to download a pdf just to see the date =p


What's it make a difference,you can't go anyways. Hows those diagrams from a week sgo


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> Just a tip mic, put the date is the title of your thread or in the post. I hate having to download a pdf just to see the date =p


Why arent you drunk and face down in a gutter getting pissed on by other drunks? You obviously dont know how to have fun in NOLA if youre here...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BumP for Friday!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

is this another 1 week bump chef?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

25 hour till registration!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

just finished detailing and cleaning my car up a bit. I also tuned the car to two way with out the mids since the driver side was just annoying me all week, so if i can get that sounding good I might still compete  but we'll see. but i'm loving that i don't have to wake up at 6 for this one  just entered it to my GPS, 50 mins. so, with my driving...30 mins


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Tool store... You get out of your duties?


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

In the motel in pottsville right now guess i'll be there tomorrow tried tuning the thing on the drive down that was a lot of fun safe too.Got all the speakers working that should be worth a few points.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Im partying with the wife in new orleans... so we will not be there! Have fun!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

asota said:


> In the motel in pottsville right now guess i'll be there tomorrow tried tuning the thing on the drive down that was a lot of fun safe too.Got all the speakers working that should be worth a few points.


what car will be yours?




req said:


> Im partying with the wife in new orleans... so we will not be there! Have fun!



you're gonna be in allentown, PA in September right? I can't wait to hear what those new amps do


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

Mic10is said:


> IASCA IQC---Installation Quality competition has been added to this show.
> 
> If you want a comprehensive evaluation of how your install stacks up in accordance to the IASCA Rules and ways to improve or maybe you just want to find ways to improve your install to take it to the next level in competition--this is for you!!


Count me in.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Yes and they prolly wont do anything special lol.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

good time, good turn out, it hink 20 cars i was told in SQ alone? let alone all the spl, and shine and show cars. huge turn out. the people were great. got to pick at the brains of some people who have been doing this a very long time. good stuff. i didn't compete this time round but im def ocmpeting in september for the show in alletnwon


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone. Had a good time.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good show and turn out.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Dave and crew.... thank you for the great show! The effort you guys put in really showed.

Tom thanks for loosing a few pounds of water weight in the name of a good time!

Mic thanks for the tour of judging and thanx fir hooking the IASCA show up.

Req great job today!

Tint shed.... yada yada !#!$$!$!

Chefy... good seeing you.... 

asota glad to see you left the 59 in Ohio... but it's points lol

everyone else twas good seeing ya and thanx for coming out...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> Tint shed.... yada yada !#!$$!$!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Great seeing everyone out at the show yesterday.

I did see the Sasquatch come thru, the smell was in my nostrils for hours...


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

I wanted to say thanks to all that allowed me to listen to there great sounding cars and gave me some great tuning tips now that I am finally able to sit down and tune my system.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Wish I could of been there.. Who's making the trek up for the 9/3 show in SYR?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

agree with everyone thus far, was a great show with a lot of cars in all facets (sq, show and shine, install, and spl)

was awesome seeing the crew again...tool bag, turbosupra, rustbucketgrl, chef, mic...there was a slight scary point where we thought mic was abducted for some "trunk time" 

wheres the butta ill get you in the car for a listen at the next show for sure man...

ray,did you know your tire is going flat... i hope you get it fixed...

had to leave a little early to take my daughter home and wish i could have stayed to the end...mic's idea of there just being construction on the way was heavily thought about lol...

look forward to the next show and seeing you all again


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

It was a great show... It was definetly good to meet some new people and see what they did with their installs. Hoping to see everyone again! Later....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

really no pics?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

After Brian's pics at the last show.. I've got my yearly fill of wheels. Thanks.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

req said:


> really no pics?


 i got some gear pictures but idk how people feel about posting their gear up on the interwebs. but if you want a picture.....look what i did to my baby leaving work today :'( 



















might be putting a hold on them new driver upgrades  not sure what that bumper is gonna run to fix, it's a sparkle paint too, so i would have to paint the whole bumper, plus some body work on the corner panel...sigh FML.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

did chef run into you?....

Looks like 4-500 bucks in damages..... if you want a basic look decent like it did before job....that's with you sourcing the taillight.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I heard somebody screaming "Freedom!!!!!!!"


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> did chef run into you?....
> 
> Looks like 4-500 bucks in damages..... if you want a basic look decent like it did before job....that's with you sourcing the taillight.



nah i dont think it was howard 

if you ask me it looks like someone tried to get out of the trunk?

seriously though i have a friend that does body work your close enough to me i can possibly help shoot me a pm...and no it isnt a friend that does ******** work he mainly does insurance jobs...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> did chef run into you?....
> 
> Looks like 4-500 bucks in damages..... if you want a basic look decent like it did before job....that's with you sourcing the taillight.


it might be 500, but if you look real close, theirs corner panel damage :mean: not much, but the paint is pealed off, and the metal is bent. so that's a good 10-15 hour job to get it done right (shop hours with insurance involved) I have some connections im gonna try and get it cheaper, but just got a verbal quote from joes shop down the road from me said he's thinking 2500$, a vast over estimate. because like you..i estimated i could get it done my self for around 500$ but I pay for insurance for a reason don't i?


oh that damage is from me picking a fight with a flat bed trailer....the trailer won


----------

